# Grubs Question



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

This weekend I was laying mulch in some of the beds around my home. I dug out some old dead plants/bushes and under one was a grub moving around...

I was also recently working in the front of the house where the lawn looks terrible. I noticed spots that are thin and some of the grass just peeling up with not much for a root system obviously.

I'm thinking maybe my fiance has had grubs, and they have done a number. Is it too early in the Chicago area to put down GrubEx? I've heard June is the time, but being that I've seen one am concerned.

New lawn care person trying to get some sanity to what I've been given ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

You can apply the grub ex now. It will not kill adult grubs, but will prevent the next generation this summer. There are 24 hour grub killers that will kill adult grubs as well.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

One grub isn't going to make or break you. Now, if you have dead spots in your turf that easily pull up, and you pull it up and there's 15-20 in a square foot, then you have a grub problem.

With the new formulation of the preventative grub insecticide (with Chlorantraniliprole as the active ingredient), it's actually recommended you put it down much earlier than years prior. I think mid-april to mid-may is what the label says.


----------

